
Is majoring in liberal arts a mistake for students? - eachro
https://medium.com/@vkhosla/is-majoring-in-liberal-arts-a-mistake-for-students-fd9d20c8532e#.ekw4ut99t
======
bobby_9x
Yes, it's not worth the money. If you are interested in liberal arts, study it
in your own time and don't put yourself in so much debt, that there will no
way to pay it back.

